# Show me your.....................................



## punkinn (Jan 25, 2006)

(get yer minds outta the gutter!) 

Show me your pen blanks stash!  I talked the BF into giving up a drawer in the workbench...  some of these are stacked 2, 3 and 4 blanks deep.  But I know this is a very modest stock, well under a 100...  so c'mon, folks.   Admit your obsessions.  Let's see whacha got!  






Nancy [)]


----------



## woodpens (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll show you mine, but I am going to have to take several pictures! [] I'll do that tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2006)

A lot of those looks familiar...I think I can recognize the hand writting on some! []

As for pics...It will be difficult, I will need a few shots to show various shelves and all around my shop/garage [][][}]


----------



## woodpens (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay. Here is most of my collection. Some of the boxes are 2 or 3 deep. [] This is actually three different angles where I tried to get them all in the picture.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok Jim I gotta say thats a lot of blanks.  How many years do you think it will take you to turn all of those?


----------



## woodpens (Jan 26, 2006)

Don - I am confident that one of my kids will wind up getting them when I am no longer around. [] I am glad I went through them all for the pictures. I found some really neat blanks that I have not seen in years. I'll get them better organized as I return them to their storage shelves.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2006)

Jim,

WHOA!!! That is such a collection [:0].  I don't have nearly as much.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 26, 2006)

Jim, that should keep you busy turning for a weekend or so. []


----------



## Mikey (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmmm, what I have would take up about the same amount of room that Punkinn has. I would have said half, but then I realized that I had 2x2 squares of nice stock sitting out drying in the shop that need to be bandsawn. (I do have three packages from different people on the way, so my quantity is going to take a bump upward.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm betting Jim has a no matches or lighters policy on his property.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 26, 2006)

And I thought I had a problem [] I believe there are people that can help with that sort of thing. Maybe a 12 step [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm with you, Kevin. I was looking at my stash when I was reorganizing my shop the other day thinking, "Okay, I've got way too many blanks now. I need to quit collecting and start turning and moving some of them." But I can't compete w/Jim. I only have about what he does in the first photo. However, that doesn't include my flat stock and my 2, 3 and 4 inch spindles.


----------



## jkoehler (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Jim,
Do you mind if I keep your pictures?
Then anytime my wife complains about my blank collection, i can just show her your pictures and tell her to be happy that it isnt my collection.
[]


----------



## punkinn (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />Okay. Here is most of my collection. Some of the boxes are 2 or 3 deep. [] This is actually three different angles where I tried to get them all in the picture.



Oh my.   LOL!!   You need to get busy, Jim!  []

Nancy


----------



## woodpens (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />I'm betting Jim has a no matches or lighters policy on his property.


You're right! The big stump of lighter wood sitting in the corner of my shop worries me. LOL


----------



## woodpens (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />Do you mind if I keep your pictures?
> Then anytime my wife complains about my blank collection, i can just show her your pictures and tell her to be happy that it isnt my collection.
> []


That's a good plan. My wife actually bought me a BIG box of blanks from Bill Baumbeck a year ago for Christmas. She may re-think that if she walks in my shop before I put everything away. [8D]


----------



## woodpens (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, I cleaned up my blanks for the most part. I made five pen blank bins with adjustable width dividers to help organize things a bit. Three of the bins are 12" deep by 5' long. The other two are 18" X 4'. I am happy with the way they came out, but I still have about 50% of my stock without a home. I am going to have to put up more shelves... I am certainly not going to get rid of my pen blanks! []


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 6, 2006)

Man I have like 60 blanks and I am saying I have to many!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 6, 2006)

2,325 pen blanks at last count. No joke, but I actually maintain a spreadsheet just to help me keep things organized. My original goal was to reach 50 different species and then stop. Well I'm now at 113 species and still can't get enough. I need more than a 12 step program, I need a bigger shop just to help me with the storage. It does help to be working for a leading office WOOD furniture manufacturer.[][][]


----------



## Charles (Feb 6, 2006)

Holy cow! My blanks may number 100-200 and I can't find space, Jim you need a lectriever to make these accessable(kind of like a rolladex for bins) Wish I had that many selections.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 6, 2006)

That is a pile of pen blanks! I am curious how many I have but not sure I want to count them all. I just increased the count by 50 or 60 today with this Zebrawood I got off eBay.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm afraid to count mine. And I have a few dozen bd feet of flat stock I bought to make blanks from. And this doesn't count my spindle blanks (several sizes), bowl blanks and logs. [:0] Peter, when you find that 12 step program, please let me know. []


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2006)

I nominate Jim and Peter to host our next "I am selling my blanks to make room in my shop" Sale. 

What do you all think?

Ryan


----------



## punkinn (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />Well, I cleaned up my blanks for the most part. I made five pen blank bins with adjustable width dividers to help organize things a bit. ...



Wow, Jim that looks fabulous.  What a great job!  (and lots of space, sheesh!)  

Nancy


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 7, 2006)

My blanks are always available as TRADE. Will gladly share my stash with any IAP member. If this obsession of collecting blanks gets any worse, I will go into therapy. Oh, my wife tells me I'm there already. []

I think that I'm beyond HELP. I don't have fingerprints like others, mine resemble a woodgrain pattern derived from handling so much wood.  []


----------



## woodpens (Feb 7, 2006)

I am with you. I don't mind trading, but selling them off is out of the question! []


----------



## woodpens (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Wow, Jim that looks fabulous.  What a great job!  (and lots of space, sheesh!)


Thanks, Nancy. I need about twice as many bins as I made, but these really help get things out of the way while keeping them in plain view.


----------



## pssherman (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is my wood stash. My shop is not heated or cooled so I converted a non-working freezer into a wood storage facility. The 25 watt light bulb keeps the inside about 20 - 25 degrees warmer than the shop so the humidity is controlled. Not sure how many there are, but some of the boxes have over 100 blanks in them. The box on top of the freezer has about 600 corian blanks.





Paul in AR


----------



## myname1960 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />2,325 pen blanks at last count. No joke, but I actually maintain a spreadsheet just to help me keep things organized. My original goal was to reach 50 different species and then stop. Well I'm now at 113 species and still can't get enough. I need more than a 12 step program, I need a bigger shop just to help me with the storage. It does help to be working for a leading office WOOD furniture manufacturer.[][][]



Ok this is what i will do for you. I will volunteer to be your 12-step sponser. 

What you will need to do 1st is send me at all of the blanks from at least 63 species. That will bring you to your 50 species limit. 

You may send more species if you want too. I will gladly help you out in your collection illness. 

And in the future might i suggest you send me all of your new acquisitions so i can monitor your progress. []

Chris


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 10, 2006)

Chris, thank you for the RELIEF that you have offered me. Methinks I will keep my sickness and my blanks.[][][][]

-Peter-


----------



## myname1960 (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Chris, thank you for the RELIEF that you have offered me. Methinks I will keep my sickness and my blanks.[][][][]
> 
> -Peter-



You are very welcome. 
Ok i know one thing you can do for your sickness.
This is a deep dark secret i dont tell just anyone.
Just increase the number of species you want to collect.
Originally you said 50 but you had 113 i think.
If you increased your number wanted to say 200 you have a ways to go before the problem comes back.
Then if you hit 200 species just increase that number again.
You will be well in no time.
If that doesnt help just remember my offer still stands []

Chris


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so disorganized right now.  Here is a couple of pics which show about 1/4 of my blanks.  It represents about 5% of my wood stash though.  Of course this isn't just my personal stash.  I also sell them.



<br />



<br />
Rob


----------

